# Tablet für Uni und unterwegs



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2013)

*Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Servus,
wie dem Titel bereits zu entnehmen ist, suche ich n Tablet.

Mir ist prinzipiell egal, ob Android oder Windows 8, solang es folgendes hat/kann:

- mind. 32GB Speicher (nach Möglichkeit erweiterbar, dann reichen auch 16 intern)
- Gutes Display
- Gute Akkulaufzeit, sollte ca 6h Uni-Betrieb durchhalten
- Display am liebsten in 10 Zoll, die 7er sind mir zu klein (da kann ich genauso auch mein Handy nehmen (4,3")) 
- Möglichkeit der Handschriftenerkennung (ich weiß nicht ob Wind 8.1 das kann, bei Android hab ich bisher Handrite Lite ausprobiert)

[- BF4 Commander App sollte auch laufen, aber nebensächlich]

Budget: max 400€
Design: Bitte nichts extravagantes, einfach, am liebsten Schwarz oder Silber oder so...

Ich würde ein Surface RT zu Studentenpreisen bekommen, d.h. 32GB für 296€.
Das Surface 2 RT würde ich auch bekommen, allerdings für 90€ mehr.

Das Nexus 10 fände ich auch ganz schön, genial vorallem durch die schnellen Updates.

Andere Vorschläge?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## tobias021 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Ich würde dasSurface RT 2 nehmen


----------



## ile (10. November 2013)

Ich würde kein RT Device nehmen, da schränkst du dich völlig ein...


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Eine Tastatur würd ich hier als zwingend notwendig ansehen und dann kann man sich auch gleich ein 12" Notebook kaufen.
Damit könntest du produktiver arbeiten.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

@ile: Inwiefern?

@Abductee: Das will ich ja eigentlich genau nicht.
Ich will ein Tablet, was Handschrifterkennung kann, damit brauche ich keine Tastatur, und wenn doch reicht mir die auf dem Display aus.


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Hast du mit so einer Handschrifterkennung schonmal gearbeitet?
Die Tablets mit Stift die ich bisher hatte waren grausig zum schreiben.
Irgendwas skizzieren oder zeichnen ging ganz gut, aber schnelle Handschrift (1:1 ohne Erkennung) funktionerte furchtbar.
Da würd ich lieber tippsen oder auf einen Block schreiben.


----------



## ile (10. November 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @ile: Inwiefern?
> 
> @Abductee: Das will ich ja eigentlich genau nicht.
> Ich will ein Tablet, was Handschrifterkennung kann, damit brauche ich keine Tastatur, und wenn doch reicht mir die auf dem Display aus.



Kein einziges exe Programm nutzbar. Wenn du dir stattdessen z. B. ein Asus T100 kaufst, kannst du jedes Programm nutzen


----------



## tobias021 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

@ile das ist nen Guten argoment, aber das Asus gibt es noch nicht Offiziel.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

@Abduct: Ja, hab ich...
Bei nem Kollegen auf dem Lenovo Tablet (keine Ahnung wegen der genauen Bezeichnung), unter Win8.1 lief ganz gut...

@ile: Hm, das ist doof...
Prinzipiell schaut das ASUS nicht schlecht aus...


----------



## Superwip (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Die Handschrifterkennung ist in Windows sehr gut, zum Mitschreiben ist MS Office One Note genial.

Ein Modell zu empfehlen ist bei dem Budget aber nicht einfach. Um gut schreiben zu kennen wäre ein Modell mit Kapazitiv- und Magnetischem Kombitouchscreen ideal aber dieses Feature findet man meist erst bei teuren Geräten. Eines der günstigsten Modelle wäre hier wohl das Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet das es je nach Konfiguration ab etwas weniger als 500€ gibt. Allerdings hat es "nur" einen Atom CPU und ist entsprechend langsam, davon kann auch die Flüssigkeit der Handschrifterkennung betroffen sein.

Wirklich bessere Modelle sind leider sehr viel teurer, das Surface Pro II gehört da noch zu den günstigsten.

Edit: Das ThinkPad Tablet gibt es anscheinend auch in Versionen ohne Stiftunterstützung, die Versionen mit Stift sind deutlich teurer...


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @Abduct: Ja, hab ich...
> Bei nem Kollegen auf dem Lenovo Tablet (keine Ahnung wegen der genauen Bezeichnung), unter Win8.1 lief ganz gut...



War es das hier?
Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 2 64GB, 2GB RAM, Digitizer, Windows 8 Pro (N3S5KGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Tablets die explizit einen Stift unterstützen fangen erst bei ~500€ an.
Samsung ATIV Tab 5 64GB, Windows 8 (XE500T1C-A01DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibts nicht von Lenovo einen Studentenrabatt?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Das Ding dürfte es gewesen sein, ja...
Ich finde bisher keinen Studentenrabatt...


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

https://www.lenovocampus.de/   (Ist die Seite nur bei mir verbuggt?)
Lenovo > Notebooks > Studentenprogramm bei notebooksbilliger.de
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/studentenprogramm/tablets+studentenprogrammhttp://www.notebooksbilliger.de/studentenprogramm/tablets+studentenprogramm


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Auf dem ersten und dem zweiten Link, gibt es nur Laptops...
Und im Studentenprogramm gibt es kein Lenovo Tablet...


----------



## ile (11. November 2013)

Dell Venue 11 Pro. Atomvariante aber noch nicht draußen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Das Ding schaut auch Interessant aus...
Mal n paar Testberichte abwarten...


----------



## Tymotee (12. November 2013)

Das Dell liegt ohne Stift  aber schon bei 650€ mit Atom CPU.  Kann man jetzt bei Dell bestellen. Zumindest wenn man über Firmenkunden schaut.


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Das Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 liegt im Budget und soll sich laut einem Freund auch recht gut zum Schreiben mit Stift eignen.
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition Tablet 10,1 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ein Surface 2 würde ich mir auf keinen Fall holen, die ARM Versionen sind einfach für die Tonne. Die Surface 2 Pro dagegen sind Top Geräte, aber leider weit außerhalb deines Budgets


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Ich hab ein Note 10.1 und die Handschrifterkennung ist eine Katastrophe.
Die Handschrifterkennung ist gut versteckt - Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 im Test: Android-Tablet mit Stift und Fenstern - Golem.de


----------



## Laudian (12. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Note 10.1 und die Handschrifterkennung ist eine Katastrophe.[/url]


 
Beim neuen 10.1 2014 soll sich da aber eine ganze Menge getan haben, zumindest wird die Schrifterkennung überall in höchsten Tönen gelobt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Das Ding hier sieht auch ganz gut aus: ASUS Transformer Pad TF701T im Test
Und der Preis (inkl Dock) sollte ja auch noch fallen, von daher kommt das auch noch auf die Liste...


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Ist aber ein Androidtablet ohne Stiftunterstützung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

So, um das Thema jetz nochmal anzubringen:
Gekauft soll das Tablet rund um Weihnachten, Budget erhöhe ich mal auf 500€.

Da aber mein Laptop langsam die Grätsche macht, sollte es für das Tablet der Wahl auch eine Tastatur geben.
Gezockt soll nicht wirklich werden, der Laptop wird nur für Dateien, surfen und so benutzt, das sollte mit nem Tab ja auch gehen.


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Wie schon gesagt: Samsung ATIV Smart PC oder Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet. Und die Empfehlung mehr auszugeben, ideal wäre wohl ein Surface Pro II oder ein vergleichbares Gerät.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

So, so langsam soll gekauft werden.
Was Sagt ihr zum Sony Xperia Tablet Z?

Stiftunterstützung streiche ich jetzt mal, das sollte auch mit nem kapazitiven Stift gehen.
Desweiteren schließe ich hiermit Windows aus, weil derzeit noch nicht absehbar ist, wann die BF4 Commander App für Wind. 8.1 kommt (von RT gar nicht zu reden ).

Von daher:
- 10" Display
- Android
- gutes Display
- gute Akkulaufzeit

Von daher: Lieber das ASUS oder das Sony?

Oder noch was anderes?


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*



> das sollte auch mit nem kapazitiven Stift gehen.



Wenn du schreiben willst... nein.

Davon würde ich klar abraten. Probiere es auf jeden Fall aus und zwar im Vergleich!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Das soll kein Roman werden, sondern einfach nur kurze Anmerkungen im Skript 
Prinzipiell hab ich es auf dem Handy schon versucht, da geht es auch mit dem Finger.
Gibt es denn auch Android Tablets mit Stift-Unterstützung?

EDIT: Ich sehe hier das Note 10.1 2014 Edition kann mit dem Stift.
http://geizhals.de/samsung-galaxy-note-10-1-2014-edition-p600-16gb-schwarz-sm-p6000zka-a997129.html
http://www.connect.de/testbericht/samsung-galaxy-note-10-1-2014-edition-test-1902637.html
http://www.golem.de/news/neues-gala...mit-verbesserter-ausstattung-1309-101405.html


----------



## ile (12. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Stiftunterstützung streiche ich jetzt mal, das sollte auch mit nem kapazitiven Stift gehen.



Ganz schlechte Idee, das könntest du ziemlich bereuen...

Mit nem kapazitiven Stift macht Schreiben mMn überhaupt keinen Spaß, weil man quasi immer nen dicken Filzer in der Hand hat von der Genauigkeit her...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Und was sagst du zum Note 10.1 2014?
Das hat ja nen Stift und gefiel mir vom in der Hand Halten, werd es mir heute nochmal anschauen beim lokalen MM.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

So, hab mir jetzt nach ein paar kleinen Tests im lokalen MM und vielen Tests im Internet das Note 10.1 2014 bestellt (LTE Variante in weiß, weil es in schwarz nicht verfügbar war in LTE und LTE wegen dem besseren Prozessor).
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## ile (17. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zum Note 10.1 2014?
> Das hat ja nen Stift und gefiel mir vom in der Hand Halten, werd es mir heute nochmal anschauen beim lokalen MM.





MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt nach ein paar kleinen Tests im lokalen MM und vielen Tests im Internet das Note 10.1 2014 bestellt (LTE Variante in weiß, weil es in schwarz nicht verfügbar war in LTE und LTE wegen dem besseren Prozessor).
> Danke für die Tipps!



Ja, taugt! Hat nen Wacomdigitizer. 

Sorry for lateness...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Genau das hatte ich auch gelesen, Wacom ist ja nicht soo eine unbekannte Firma 

Sollte (hoffentlich) morgen ankommen.


----------



## ile (24. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich auch gelesen, Wacom ist ja nicht soo eine unbekannte Firma
> 
> Sollte (hoffentlich) morgen ankommen.



Und, taugts ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und unterwegs*

Hab es ja schon ein wenig im Einsatz, ja 
Läuft gut, Akku reicht locker über den Tag, Stifterkennung ist top, super soweit!
Nur: Congstar bietet keine Multi-SIM an


----------

